# What Would You Like Our Retailers Or Hbs To Sell?



## PistolPatch (17/4/07)

This could be an interesting thread - fingers crossed :unsure: Thanks to Batz's Altbier, here goes my, 'New Topic,' for tonight which, if I have time, I'll edit in the morning ...

This is the thread to let retailers know what you'd like them to supply.

To get things started, here's a few things I want off the top of my head...

*I Want*

1. vaccum-packed grain to my door. I'm in WA and no one does it.
2. John Guest ball valves with quick release fittings that fit into Ross's manifold so my entire set-up can be quick-release. No one, including Ross, does it.
3. someone to invent a way of agitating the wort while it is chilling with an immersion chiller. (I know how to do this already if any of you retailers are interested. You know I'll be choosy but!)
4. all retailers to sell auto-syphons.
5. all retailers to sell yeast and hops that are in good condition and labelled correctly.

Anyway, I could go on and on. What do you other brewers want? Must be heaps of things from manifolds to a particular thread and nut. Please post away.

[Edit: Had about 3000 words written here but they are already leading the thread off-topic so I've cut them and will save them for later]

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## Linz (17/4/07)

*you are the retailer that is willing to start a dialogue between you and the other retailers*

Pretty sure this leads to price fixing which is ACCC's fav chew toy....


Sounds like you need a new HBS PP


----------



## Yeasty (17/4/07)

PistolPatch said:


> *I Want*
> 
> 1. vaccum-packed grain to my door. I'm in WA and no one does it.
> 2. John Guest ball valves with quick release fittings that fit into Ross's manifold so my entire set-up can be quick-release. No one, including Ross, does it.
> ...



Im sure Ross could accomodate all of your points in the list. Have u asked him about all the items, except #5 which he already does 

Malt in Aus has a shelf life of 2 years or so, so there wouldnt really be a need for it to be vacuumed. It would only add to the cost.




Linz said:


> Pretty sure this leads to price fixing which is ACCC's fav chew toy....



Yer price fixing isnt that fun really. If they all agreed to up the prices on a fixed basis, we would see high pricing without any competition.

Fact is i choose to buy most of my stuff from Ross as he is cheap, and damn fast. Only things i buy from my LHBS atm is still the cans of goo, as postage would suck. (plus Ross doesnt touch the crap )


----------



## PistolPatch (18/4/07)

Howdy Linz! It wouldn't lead to price-fixing because guys like us, I hope, would make sure it didn't happen. I reckon, worry about supply before we worry about price...

Edit: Just wiped another 500 or so words I'd written below. Once again too off-topic and I also don't want to wake in a panic - lol. Easy come, easy go! I say this because all the words I wrote in Post #1 and thought I had safely cut and copied have vanished! Perhaps the Beer Gods are telling me I'm posting badly? :huh:


----------



## PistolPatch (18/4/07)

Yeasty said:


> Im sure Ross could accomodate all of your points in the list. Have u asked him about all the items, except #5 which he already does
> 
> Malt in Aus has a shelf life of 2 years or so, so there wouldnt really be a need for it to be vacuumed. It would only add to the cost.
> Yer price fixing isnt that fun really. If they all agreed to up the prices on a fixed basis, we would see high pricing without any competition.
> ...



Sorry Yeasty only just caught your post.

I'm in WA now so Ross can only do No 5 of my original post. When I was in the East he could also do No 1 which was very important to me as I don't have a mill and only know the day before if I am going to brew. Points 2 and 4 I have raised with him and Rossco can reply to that better than I can. Point 3 I have not raised with him.

So, now that I'm in WA, things are quite inconvenient. Hence this 'dream' thread.

Spot!


----------



## PistolPatch (18/4/07)

Getting back on the main topic, while we're dreamin' I want...

A, 'manual' thermometer, like the traditional brewer's thermometer (convex SS shield around it) that is 12 inches long and reads accurately at mash and fermentation temps. This means that if I buy 2 they will both read the same. Find me that!

A bit past bedtime 
Pat


----------



## sinkas (18/4/07)

PP, Is TWOC really that bad? Body odour aside..
My mill is available for a sample of the finished product


----------



## PistolPatch (18/4/07)

Go to bed Sinkas. You need to rest up for the big party at your place this weekend  I'm bringing my seven sisters.

No, TWOC is good mate but I can't get a lot of stuff there. Grain's a bit exxy too eh?


----------



## T.D. (18/4/07)

PistolPatch said:


> 1. vaccum-packed grain to my door. I'm in WA and no one does it.



Why do you want grain vacuum packed??? :unsure:


----------



## Ross (18/4/07)

PistolPatch said:


> To get things started, here's a few things I want off the top of my head...
> 
> *I Want*
> 
> ...



Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (18/4/07)

PistolPatch said:


> 2. John Guest ball valves with quick release fittings that fit into Ross's manifold so my entire set-up can be quick-release. No one, including Ross, does it.
> 
> Spot ya,
> Pat




How many outlets have you on your manifold Pat?
I think I have enough fittings in my box of tricks here  Not JG but the same quick release type fittings,better quality really...they have stainless threads  

No hurry mate see you were still posting at around 2.30 this morning :lol: Nice that Alt hey? :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Batz (18/4/07)

Back to the thread

I think Craftbrewer stocks anything I need,if not you may have to look outside the LHBS.


Batz


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/4/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Anyway, I could go on and on.



Don't let us stop you. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Goat (18/4/07)

Not sure exactly what you are after with ball valves PP, but you could try beertech in Balcatta (IIRC).

http://www.beertech.com.au/shop/catalog/in...facturers_id=15

I would much prefer my hops to be vacuum packed than grain !


----------



## PistolPatch (18/4/07)

Batz's Altbier strikes again! Next time I'm using 60% of the grain bill :blink: 

T.D.: Vacuum packed grain is great for those who don't have a mill. You can order your grain crushed and then brew it when convenient.

Ross: I thought that it was too expensive to get the grain to Perth? Is it?

Batz: LOL. I've got 6 outlets but don't use them all. What you have sounds perfect! Excellent.

Warren: Good on ya! Can't go on and on now as I have run out of fuel 

Goat: Unfortunatley, they don't have what I'm after either. Thanks for the link though.

Not sure why I started this thread but it seemed like a good idea when I did have enough fuel on board. I thought that people might come up with some obscure but interesting ideas. Also just realised I should pass on my wort agitating idea to BrissyBrew. He might be able to build it.

Spot ya and thanks,
Pat


----------



## Duff (18/4/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Batz's Altbier strikes again! Next time I'm using 60% of the grain bill :blink:
> 
> T.D.: Vacuum packed grain is great for those who don't have a mill. You can order your grain crushed and then brew it when convenient.
> 
> ...




And it's his birthday today I see...

A few more Alts tonight coming up :chug: 

Happy birthday PP  

Cheers.


----------



## therook (18/4/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Getting back on the main topic, while we're dreamin' I want...
> 
> A, 'manual' thermometer, like the traditional brewer's thermometer (convex SS shield around it) that is 12 inches long and reads accurately at mash and fermentation temps. This means that if I buy 2 they will both read the same. Find me that!
> 
> ...



As above.  

Sounds like an opening for you to open a On- Line store in W.A Pat.

happy Birthday as well old fella  

Rook


----------



## KillerRx4 (18/4/07)

PistolPatch said:


> 2. John Guest ball valves with quick release fittings that fit into Ross's manifold so my entire set-up can be quick-release. No one, including Ross, does it.




That sounds easy enough, just get the bsp/tube fittings to fit your valve.

http://www.legris.com/legris_com/VisualSea...te=BM&gr=02


----------



## roger mellie (18/4/07)

PistolPatch said:


> This could be an interesting thread - fingers crossed :unsure: Thanks to Batz's Altbier, here goes my, 'New Topic,' for tonight which, if I have time, I'll edit in the morning ...
> 
> This is the thread to let retailers know what you'd like them to supply.
> 
> ...



I was up doing some work at midnight - and read your 2000 word essay/wish list - how come you deleted it?. You must have way too much time on your hands Pat - typing all that diatribe then deleting it.

I particularly enjoyed your comment about retailers 'getting on' with each other - co-operating more - nearly wet myself. I thought what us consumers wanted was service and competition - not co-operation and price fixing?

And why would you want ANOTHER auto-syphon - you know they are useless - they MELT!? :excl: 

Have a happy Birthday

RM

PS - top of your list should be a grain mill - never mind the pre cracked vac packed grain.


----------



## johnno (18/4/07)

Some coke would be nice.

I sometimes take one of the kids with me and they need a drink.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Wortgames (18/4/07)

I'd like to see cheap, and well-identified, keg parts or reco kits - especially online - or have the parts available in 'bulk packs' rather than just one at a time. For example, I need to replace a bunch of my corroded, dodgy release valves, but can only ever find one or two types available (my kegs must have about 6 different types of valves!), and they always seem really expensive. If I could find a bulk pack of each type I'd just buy them and keep a few spares. It would be better to have a reco kit for each type of keg though, with a new valve, poppets, springs, washers, o-rings etc - basically a complete rebuild rather than trying to scrape together the individual bits and do a half-assed job cos you can't find all of them.


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/4/07)

johnno said:


> Some coke would be nice.



Probably not a stretch for the WA homebrew stores. Does Ben Cousins make beer? :lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## gnewell (18/4/07)

Polycarbonate sightglass tubing!


----------



## delboy (18/4/07)

pp why do you need JG ball valves with quick releses if you go to a hydrolic repair center you can get nice mini s/s units with similar to jg quick releses.

pnewmatic as well check out the norgren site and if in doubt give them a ring 
also andale have thenm jg style ball valves they are used in glycol systems.

i have got one on my gas out let on the fridge.

delboy


----------



## Darren (18/4/07)

I guess sex toys would be out of the question? 

cheers

Darren


----------



## kook (18/4/07)

1. Reasonably priced stainless conicals (ie, AUD$500)
2. American hop flowers (ok, I know it's DAFF/AQIS not the HBS fault)
3. Mash Paddles (not some piece of flimsy plastic shit)
4. Champagne bottles!
5. CPC Quick Disconnects (and the little seals)
6. Glass Carboys for a reasonable price


I'm sure theres lots more too, but thats all I can think of for the moment


----------



## gnewell (18/4/07)

Magentic Stirbar for stirplate.


----------



## TidalPete (18/4/07)

Geoff - Brisbane said:


> Magentic Stirbar for stirplate.



In various sizes.

:beer:


----------



## BOG (18/4/07)

I'd like to see a legal source of pub kegs that could be converted into brewing kettles.

Basically a way we can purchase Lion Nathon kegs that are certified legal to sell.
It would kill off the stealing of kegs from the pub at night and make a third party market for old kegs.

I've just paid $120 for a 22Litre SS pot when really I wanted a modified keg.


BOG


----------



## Wortgames (18/4/07)

Somebody posted recently that 50L kegs could be purchased through G&G for about $120???

Edit - found it, it was Bugwan: linky


----------



## MHB (19/4/07)

Been reading this thread with interest, I think I better leave it at that, except.

Kegs? No mystery they have always been available, you can get them from several legal sources, try as mentioned G&G, Keg Systems and I believe NNL have or are soon getting a container load.

These options have been discussed in several other threads, hell I can build you anything you want up to 100L, if you are willing to shell out $450 for the 100L model, which we nicknamed hector.
View attachment 12227

Thats Pete with his new toy.

MHB


----------



## Adamt (19/4/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Probably not a stretch for the WA homebrew stores. Does Ben Cousins make beer? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Warren -



Quick side-joke;

West Coast Eagles sponsor Hungry Jacks are soon releasing the Ben Cousins meal deal!

No burgers or fries, just Coke and Ice...

*sigh*


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (19/4/07)

I would like a temperature controller for fermentation purposes that will heat and cool without having to manually switch it over from one mode to the other. 

Has anyone seen anything like that? One I can hook up to a fridge and add some type of heating unit for those really cold nights.

BB


----------



## Wortgames (19/4/07)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> I would like a temperature controller for fermentation purposes that will heat and cool without having to manually switch it over from one mode to the other.
> 
> Has anyone seen anything like that? One I can hook up to a fridge and add some type of heating unit for those really cold nights.
> 
> BB


What you are looking for is a '2-stage' or 'deadband' controller. They are readily available from refrigeration suppliers, but expect to pay around $150 - $250 by the time you have a box, power supply and relays etc (they are not complete consumer units).

I have one, but I bought it before MashMaster released their brilliantly-priced digital controller. I wouldn't buy another one. The convenience of a perfectly-controlled fermenting environment is nice, but the truth is that the weather is rarely so changeable that you really need both forms of temperature control in the same day.

For the money, and if I wanted to leave my fermenters alone for days at a time and was worried about both temp extremes, I'd probably get 2 MashMaster controllers - one for heating and the other for cooling. Make sure you leave a deadband in between the two of course. That way you have a spare controller on hand if you end up using another fridge for something.

If you get the right model of controller you can use it on your HLT on brewday, then use it for the 'heater' in your ferm fridge, leaving the main fridge 'cooler' one alone.

Some people just put a low powered heating device in the fridge, like a reptile heater or a fermenter mat. Just turn it on when you are worried about cool weather. It means the fridge will run a bit more often (especially if the weather turns out to be warm), but it's a simple way to protect against low temps.



_[NB - I got a pair of Dixell 2-stage controllers a couple of years back (they seemed to be the best price) and found them both to be wildly inaccurate (like 8 or 9 degrees inaccurate) and they had other problems in the menu. I was tearing my hair out for days trying to figure out how to get them to work properly, and neither the supplier nor the importer could give a toss. The controllers were useless. I know other people are using Dixell controllers happily enough, but I couldn't possibly recommend them based on my experience. I ended up getting a refund and finding another supplier, and now I have a Carel unit. It works like a dream but was at the higher end of the price range.]_


----------



## johnno (19/4/07)

johnno said:


> Some coke would be nice.
> cheers
> johnno






warrenlw63 said:


> Probably not a stretch for the WA homebrew stores. Does Ben Cousins make beer? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Warren -



Some ice would go well with that coke as well Warren.  

cheers
johnno


----------



## Doogiechap (19/4/07)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> I would like a temperature controller for fermentation purposes that will heat and cool without having to manually switch it over from one mode to the other.
> 
> Has anyone seen anything like that? One I can hook up to a fridge and add some type of heating unit for those really cold nights.
> 
> BB


Sorry everyone for the OT reply...
Hey BB depending on how much you like to fiddle.... You can easily salvage an old thermostat from a dead heater etc and rig it externally so it switches a relay to enable either heating or cooling. I have got this running at home successfully with my peltier setup. The external thermostat justs switches the peltier polarity for me but it could easily do the compressor/ lightbulb changeover (note some more fiddling reqd with a single mashmaster as it only engages to cool but it is definately workable).

As far as what I would like our retailers to stock.... I can't complain too much as between Ross and my local HBS most of my needs are covered. Now, if they had large blocks of time available to purchase so I can brew more..... that would be something else  .


----------



## sinkas (19/4/07)

Belgian Special B and Aromatic Malts


----------



## Ross (19/4/07)

sinkas said:


> Belgian Special B and Aromatic Malts



Sinkas, pretty well direct replacements here:

Belgian Biscuit = Weyermann CaraAmber
Special B = Weyermann CaraAroma
Farbmalz = Roast or Black Malt
Belgian Aromatic = Weyermann Melanoidin 

cheers Ross


----------



## mckenry (19/4/07)

I would like strong (read thick) glass fermenters with removable lid for easy cleaning. Sterilising glass is so much easier than plastic.




Ross said:


> Sinkas, pretty well direct replacements here:
> 
> Belgian Biscuit = Weyermann CaraAmber
> Special B = Weyermann CaraAroma
> ...


----------



## Paul H (19/4/07)

I want a HBS/etailer who remembers to add to my order what I have forgotten  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## neonmeate (19/4/07)

Ross said:


> Belgian Biscuit = Weyermann CaraAmber



I usually substitute English amber malt for biscuit (a dry kilned malt) - I was under the impression CaraAmber is a different beast, a light crystal.

i agree i would like to try the belgian varieties one day - specially the special B.

and belgian hops - belgian brewer's gold and other stuff they grow in poperinge.


----------



## Ross (19/4/07)

neonmeate said:


> I usually substitute English amber malt for biscuit (a dry kilned malt) - I was under the impression CaraAmber is a different beast, a light crystal.
> 
> i agree i would like to try the belgian varieties one day - specially the special B.
> 
> and belgian hops - belgian brewer's gold and other stuff they grow in poperinge.



According to Wes Smith who was the Weyermann distributor here...

"Weyermann developed CaraAmber and CaraAroma to directly compete with the Belgian Biscuit and Special B malts as they used to be when DeWolf Cosyns maltings was still operating in Belguim. Today DWC has been closed down but the Weyermann products are still available and are excellent substitutes."

Edit: I reckon English amber would be a good substitute as well though.

cheers Ross


----------



## mikem108 (19/4/07)

Affordable (sub $400) stainless conical fermenter


----------



## neonmeate (19/4/07)

Ross said:


> According to Wes Smith who was the Weyermann distributor here...
> 
> "Weyermann developed CaraAmber and CaraAroma to directly compete with the Belgian Biscuit and Special B malts as they used to be when DeWolf Cosyns maltings was still operating in Belguim. Today DWC has been closed down but the Weyermann products are still available and are excellent substitutes."
> 
> ...



well of course you must be right but it still doesn't make any sense to me. Is it a cara malt or not? Biscuit malt is like amber malt, a toasted malt not a cara malt right?
In Radical Brewing Mosher calls UK amber a biscuit malt. dont think he mentions caraamber though.

i've used caraamber and amber malt and they taste VERY different.


----------



## Ross (19/4/07)

neonmeate said:


> well of course you must be right but it still doesn't make any sense to me. Is it a cara malt or not? Biscuit malt is like amber malt, a toasted malt not a cara malt right?
> In Radical Brewing Mosher calls UK amber a biscuit malt. dont think he mentions caraamber though.
> 
> i've used caraamber and amber malt and they taste VERY different.



Never having tasted Belgian biscuit I couldn't personally tell you. From the name you would guess it was closer to English Amber, hopefully Wes will see the posts & enlighten us.

Cheers Ross


----------



## jimmyjack (19/4/07)

I would like a brew stand. Similar to More beer and beer sell in the US. Somthing that I can add what I already own and retrofit with a HERMS. 


Cheers, JJ


----------



## Adamt (19/4/07)

I know domonsura is working on some sort of blingy S/S brewstand, haven't seen too much of it / not sure if its available yet.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (19/4/07)

I've come across several recipes that call for *biscuit malt*. If we can't get it, then we can't get it. I've seen it on eBay for about $1.50 a pound from the States. The problem is, it's $20+ to ship the pound over. Biscuit malt would be great, even if there is an "equivalent malt" out there, I'd rather be using biscuit malt. Guess I'll be using an equivalnet malt though as a 500g addition for $22 is just slightly out of my budget for authenticity.


----------



## PistolPatch (19/4/07)

roger mellie said:


> I was up doing some work at midnight - and read your 2000 word essay/wish list - how come you deleted it?. You must have way too much time on your hands Pat - typing all that diatribe then deleting it...
> 
> And why would you want ANOTHER auto-syphon - you know they are useless - they MELT!? :excl:
> 
> ...



A bit OT...

LOL RM!

Thanks to you and the others for the birthday wishes. Really appreciated that.

Also thanks to all those above that offered help with the quick-disconnect fittings. Batz is sending me some that will solve my problem. Donya Batz.

Usuallly I save anything I delete RM on the small chance it ends up making sense the next day. I don't think this has ever happened! There's a fine line when writing with Altbier between when the Beer Gods are helping you and when the Beer Devils take over. Sometimes I plough through that line with an absolutely outstanding lack of awareness  

Auto-syphons are great. If you only use them on cooled wort, they stay straight. However, they can also fulfill Darren's wish above. Darren, the auto-syphon could be used as a sex toy. Just use boiling wort and your imagination to create whatever shape you are chasing :huh: 

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## Darren (19/4/07)

Ross said:


> According to Wes Smith who was the Weyermann distributor here...
> 
> "Weyermann developed CaraAmber and CaraAroma to directly compete with the Belgian Biscuit and Special B malts as they used to be when DeWolf Cosyns maltings was still operating in Belguim. Today DWC has been closed down but the Weyermann products are still available and are excellent substitutes."
> 
> ...




About ten years ago I was sent a "sample pack" of malts from DeWolf Cosyns. There were about 40 different malts beautifully packaged in 100g packs. I can assure you there are no equivalents to those malts available in Australia today. The Special B was about 300 EBC and gave a real raison flavour/aroma to beer. Caraaroma is probably a good substitute for Special B.

Did WDC go broke/boughtout/stop selling? Anyone know?

cheers

Darren


----------



## goatherder (19/4/07)

A few weeks back I was chasing reasonably priced 1/2" camlock fittings. I got lucky and now I'm nicely kitted out with them. Getting hold of them was a total pain in the false bottom though. It should (and could) be much easier.


----------



## brendanos (19/4/07)

Hahaha keep those Ben Cousins jokes coming, they're hilarious.

Pat, Roy now has Auto-Syphons (on my request), they arrived a couple days ago. It's always painful shopping there though, I love Roy and his shop, but his prices can be pretty brutal.


----------



## mayzi (20/4/07)

I want the retailers to supply a wife who has an understanding of what this is all about!!! Either that or one with an anti nag control and an "oh surely you need some more brewing/bar equipment" feature...


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (20/4/07)

PistolPatch said:


> (SNIP)
> 
> Auto-syphons are great. If you only use them on cooled wort, they stay straight.



Grain and Grape stock a Canadian product called an Easy Syphon (or Facile Siphon, in French). They're made of polycarbonate, I think, and are the world's greatest syphon. I haven't melted mine yet.


----------



## Murcluf (20/4/07)

Mayzi said:


> I want the retailers to supply a wife who has an understanding of what this is all about!!! Either that or one with an anti nag control and an "oh surely you need some more brewing/bar equipment" feature...



I've got the 1969 model of one of those, she's fantastic never had any trouble with her, built for comfort and style with plenty of power under the hood, a real Rolls Royce in wives. The only minor issue I have is she's a bit hard to start in the mornings especially when its cold but once shes up and running she goes all day without skipping a beat.


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/4/07)

Darren said:


> About ten years ago I was sent a "sample pack" of malts from DeWolf Cosyns. There were about 40 different malts beautifully packaged in 100g packs. I can assure you there are no equivalents to those malts available in Australia today. The Special B was about 300 EBC and gave a real raison flavour/aroma to beer. Caraaroma is probably a good substitute for Special B.
> 
> Did WDC go broke/boughtout/stop selling? Anyone know?
> 
> ...



Really Darren?

How did you manage to pull that off? 

Warren -


----------



## mayzi (20/4/07)

Murcluf said:


> I've got the 1969 model of one of those, she's fantastic never had any trouble with her, built for comfort and style with plenty of power under the hood, a real Rolls Royce in wives. The only minor issue I have is she's a bit hard to start in the mornings especially when its cold but once shes up and running she goes all day without skipping a beat.


 
You lucky bugger, unfortunately mines a bit newer and I think the computer in it needs to be reprogrammed. It doesn't seem to go well at all off road especially along any brewing tracks....


----------



## Darren (20/4/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Really Darren?
> 
> How did you manage to pull that off?
> 
> Warren -



Warren, Yep, really. I looked last night to see if I could find the package so I could take a photo but I must have ditched it in the last shed clean-up. Had all sorts of things in it such as white wheat that looked as white as a pearl. From memory there were about 4 different types of pale wheat malt. Huge number of crystals, ranging from light to almost black and of course a series of roasts. They all smelled damn fantastic.

It was sent to me by a guy I think his name was Rob Moline (aka known as Jethro Gump). This was back in the days when the Brewrat chat was Aussie friendly. I cannot remember what his connection was but he may have been a sales rep for WDC in the US.

Like I said before it is a pity they are no longer around.

cheers

Darren


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/4/07)

Well, it'll be good if my LHBS made and distributed beer- that is, have two kegs- one with its 'K&K recipe of the month' in it, and a partial/AG in the other, to show what a partial tastes like, and then have people try it, in butchers most likely to avoid problems of people asking for too much

This will need a liquor license, which is the biggest barrier to HBS's doing it.


----------



## lucas (20/4/07)

peas_and_corn said:


> Well, it'll be good if my LHBS made and distributed beer- that is, have two kegs- one with its 'K&K recipe of the month' in it, and a partial/AG in the other, to show what a partial tastes like, and then have people try it, in butchers most likely to avoid problems of people asking for too much
> 
> This will need a liquor license, which is the biggest barrier to HBS's doing it.


it probably does need a licence to do it completely legally, but I know a few HBS who're happy to let you taste whatever they have kegged anyway (in melbourne at least)


----------



## delboy (20/4/07)

i wonder what sort of licence you would need ?

del


----------



## Murcluf (20/4/07)

Mayzi said:


> You lucky bugger, unfortunately mines a bit newer and I think the computer in it needs to be reprogrammed. It doesn't seem to go well at all off road especially along any brewing tracks....



Sounds like your still running her in, they start to settle down after a couple of kids and 15 years of marriage


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (20/4/07)

All the hairdressers in my part of the world offer you a stubby of beer or glass of wine as they cut your hair. None of them hold licenses nor, as I understand it, strictly require one as they are not selling you the alcohol. It may be a fine line, but one the ACCC seems to be comfortable with.

If you felt that you absolutely had to have one, a Renewable Temporary License would probably see you through. These cost only $50 a year in Victoria, but the required education costs a (little) bit more. It's easy to find out, as the ACCC will answer queries made via e-mail or telephone and are fairly easy to deal with.

Please note: I cut my own hair and drink my own beer.


----------



## lucas (20/4/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> All the hairdressers in my part of the world offer you a stubby of beer or glass of wine as they cut your hair. None of them hold licenses nor, as I understand it, strictly require one as they are not selling you the alcohol. It may be a fine line, but one the ACCC seems to be comfortable with.


I was about to say "I'm certain that you need a licence because I was speaking to the brewers at the northern rivers brewing co, near byron bar, and they were telling me they couldn't even use the tasting area they had set up until they got their licence approved." but then I remembered that they were also complaining because it's a just NSW thing and they claimed it would be easier to set up a microbrewery in basically any other state, so I guess it varies from state to state quite considerably and at least in Victoria we seem to have it pretty good


----------



## Wortgames (20/4/07)

I never went thirsty in a NSW homebrew shop (not a decent one anyway) :beer:


----------



## domonsura (20/4/07)

If you had to have a licence, you may as well just put taps in and sell pints !


----------



## oldbugman (20/4/07)

But your not selling beer. Like I was once told, your merely demonstrating how to operate the taps.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (20/4/07)

OldBugman said:


> But your not selling beer. Like I was once told, your merely demonstrating how to operate the taps.



... or teaching people how to make beer, or selling them the ingredients and standing around while they do stuff with them, or...  

Depends on how much you want to toe the line and your assessment of your local statutory enforcement agency, etc. etc.


----------



## Brewtus (20/4/07)

I'd like cans of goo that taste like I did an AG........


----------



## ant (21/4/07)

What I'd like our retailers/HBS to sell
11-12L kegs that don't require second mortgages (I know this is a supply/demand thing, but it's what I'd like).


What I'd like our retailers/HBS to do
(Note - this is not "selling") Brew comparitive batches for tasting purposes using new hop varieties, ie brew the same base beer (aka same malt, yeast and fermentation conditions), but with different bittering/aroma/flavour hops. For example, have 3 or 4 APA's available, one using something traditional like Cascade, others using Simcoe, Amarillo, Northern Brewer, etc. That way I can gain an understanding of what each variety will add to a recipe. I find that it's kinda hard to get your palate educated when available commercial examples typically blend several of these varieties - I find it hard to differentiate what each contributes. I guess you could take the same approach with yeast (ie spilt batches to show differences the yeast makes on profile). Would be a hell of a lot of work for the retailers/HBS, but it would encourage me to go in on a monthly basis if I knew I could learn something and discuss my thoughts with the (knowledgable) retailer/HBS owner and/or other customers. I guess some ways to make it more attractive to the retailers/HBS would include "selling" the brewing time as one-on-one lessons for new brewers, or enlist the help of customers for a 10-25% discount for purchases that day - I know if I spent 3-4 hours in a brewshop, there is no way I would walk away without new equipment/ingredients (I'm saying 3-4 hours rather than 5-6 because the retailer/HBS owner could have the HLT up to temp and ready to mash by the time you arrive).


What I'd like
The arse to fall out of the steeel market, so s/s becomes dirt cheap.


----------



## bugwan (21/4/07)

Hot chicks*






*May be posting under the influence...


----------



## Wortgames (21/4/07)

Ant, that sounds like an awful lot of work for the poor shopkeeper to keep all those varieties available! No doubt your shops are bigger and busier than ours, but most of ours are 1-man operations that make small profits and barely have room for a single beer fridge let alone several.

Sounds like you need to find a homebrewing club - I bet they aren't too hard to find around your way, and they are perfect for doing comparison brews - everyone brews a slightly different version of a chosen beer, then gets together to compare the results.

:beer:


----------



## ant (24/4/07)

WortGames said:


> Ant, that sounds like an awful lot of work for the poor shopkeeper to keep all those varieties available! No doubt your shops are bigger and busier than ours, but most of ours are 1-man operations that make small profits and barely have room for a single beer fridge let alone several.
> 
> Sounds like you need to find a homebrewing club - I bet they aren't too hard to find around your way, and they are perfect for doing comparison brews - everyone brews a slightly different version of a chosen beer, then gets together to compare the results.
> 
> :beer:



WG,

I was talking from an Australian perspective - I only moved here about 7-8 weeks back, and yep, it does sound like an awful lot of work, but most of the (good) HBS I frequented in Perth had 3-4 "samples" available, so it shouldn't be too much of a stretch to have 4 beers available. I sorta see it being themed, ie

April - APA's. 4 brew comparison. Same malt, wort for all 4 mashed in one MLT, 4 different hops used in boil to same IBU (ie Cascade, Northern Brewer, Simcoe, Amarillo), same yeast used, same fermentation conditions, results in 4 12L kegs.

May - Porters. 4 brew comparison. Same base malt, different types/amounts of specialty malts, same hops, yeasts...

June - German Wheat yeasts. 4 brew comparison. Same malt bill, same hops, different yeasts... would be a good theme to introduce VSS yeasts?

July - Temperature effects. Take a style where the yeast has different profiles at different temps (hefe?), same malt, hop, yeast, just fermented at bottom of recommended range, mid range, high end of range, started low and finished high...

Aug - What is the effect of high AA% hops in bittering profile? 4 brews hopped to same IBU using low through superhigh AA% hops...

I guess my thoughts were that the HBS tend to run brewdays anyway, but with a bit of input from customers (ie what style do you want to explore? what ingredients are you interested in knowing more about/effects of?), and with a bit of help on the day from customers, the education side of beer could be furthered. You could call it Mythbuster brewing...

I've already joined 2 brewclubs here, but my preference for this HBS approach over brewclub tastings/exchanges was to try and keep it more in line with the scientific method and minimise the amount of variables that can influence the final result. Using the same equipment and ingredients from the same stock and level of freshness, mashed at the same temp, boiled same length of time, yeast pitched at same temp and concentrations, fermented under same conditions, same kegging techniques/conditions etc.

I agree with you that for a great variety and cross-section, do it with a brewclub. For consistency, a more formal approach might give you better data, and an avenue for the HBS to share knowledge, get people into the shop, and when it comes to the tastings, a potential avenue for running BJCP courses (ducks for cover here at the risk of starting the BJCP debate up again h34r: )


Edit - amending some fairly ordinary spelling


----------



## PistolPatch (26/4/07)

While I think of it...

*Thanks* Firstly thanks to all the guys who helped with advice on how to turn my manifold into a quick-release set-up. Pics here Am totally wrapped with this so :beer: 

Another things I'd like to see from our retailers...

*'AHB Standard' Thermometer* The only thing I have ever been tempted to retail on AHB is this!!! It's one of my pet frustrations but I'll never get around to it - too much stuff to write  I'm not sure about more expensive thermometers but certainly cheap thermometers never show the same reading. Sometimes they are 5 degrees apart or more! When you are trying to duplicate someone else's beer, a few degrees difference in mash temp can mean a hell of a lot. I'd _LOVE_ to see a retailer buy a heap of the SS brewer's thermometers that retail for less than $15 (these are great little thermometers) and calibrate them so they all matched at fermentation and mash temperatures. I'd pay at least an extra $15 for this.

I'm sure a lot of people would love to have such a thermometer that they could calibrate all their others from and use to swap recipes more accurately. Maybe there is someone with some spare time that could do the calibration for one of the retailers?

What do you guys reckon?


----------



## InCider (26/4/07)

Outsourcing of Bottling, Brewing and Stock Rotation for those hectic periods during the year. That'd help the constant flow of good beer. And an archiving service for maybe 2 tallies of each batch (leftovers after the keg is full) for delivery at pre-arranged dates 6 and 12 months from brew date.

And "lady brewers' who volunteer to wear Bikinis on your brewday.  

InCider.


----------



## Wortgames (26/4/07)

I agree Pat, but we're dealing with Goldberg's law unfortunately!

Namely: "the man with a watch knows what time it is. The man with 2 watches is never sure". It's the same with thermometers!

I have a couple of suggestions though. You can use a digital 'fever' thermometer to check the accuracy of your other thermometers - they aren't that expensive, and they are pretty accurate over their narrow range.

Once you've found a brewing thermometer that you are happy with, chuck out all the rest 

Alternatively, find a supermarket/hardware shop/catering suppliers/LHBS with a few thermometers on the hook, and compare them with each other to see what the consensus is - and then grab a couple that agree with it.

I picked up a digital thermometer on eBay a couple of years ago, looks like a multimeter but all it does is temperature. It seems pretty accurate so I call it 'God' and just trust it to be right. If I was really keen I could get it recalibrated periodically but I reckon it's close enough for my purposes.


----------



## frogman (26/4/07)

InCider said:


> "lady brewers' who volunteer to wear Bikinis on your brewday.
> 
> InCider.



Unfortunatly Mrs FROGMAN will be unable to assist as she is currently with TADPOLE.

FROGMAN.


----------



## Brewtus (26/4/07)

PistolPatch said:


> While I think of it...
> 
> *Thanks* Firstly thanks to all the guys who helped with advice on how to turn my manifold into a quick-release set-up. Pics here Am totally wrapped with this so :beer:
> 
> ...



When I was a little tacker we would calibrate thermometers in ice water. Lots of ice and water in a cup was always 0 deg C. If you also are in the same city (altitude) then you can check with boiling water, 100 deg c at standard sea level pressure. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## PistolPatch (26/4/07)

How goes it Brewtus!

The problem with the thermometers is that they often have slight imperfections in the glass stem. This means that even if they are accurate at freezing and boiling, they are often out of whack in the brewers' critical temperature ranges (say 8-18 degrees and 62-70 degrees.) So unfortunately you really have to calibrate them specifically in these temperature ranges.

Mate you have been doing a truly great job in the Wiki. We all owe you a beer or three.

:beer: 
Pat

WG: I also have one thermometer like yours that I will now call God


----------



## JCG (27/4/07)

For what its worth I picked up a digital thermometer from an electrical store for $30 its pretty close to the stick on fermenter thermometer.

JCG


----------



## JCG (27/4/07)

Test Tubes and beakers for splitting/storageof liquide yeasts or yeast cultures. 

JCG


----------



## Lactobacillus (27/4/07)

mckenry said:


> I would like strong (read thick) glass fermenters with removable lid for easy cleaning. Sterilising glass is so much easier than plastic.


For the money you would fork out for such an item, you would be better served going stainless! Plus when you think of the weight involved, you would want to invest said stainless in your musculoskeletal system instead :blink: 


Murcluf said:


> I've got the 1969 model of one of those, she's fantastic never had any trouble with her, built for comfort and style with plenty of power under the hood, a real Rolls Royce in wives. The only minor issue I have is she's a bit hard to start in the mornings especially when its cold but once shes up and running she goes all day without skipping a beat.


Now, now... no need to skite! All I managed was a Leyland P76. It's true, you know - you really can fit a 44-gallon drum in the boot!  


peas_and_corn said:


> Well, it'll be good if my LHBS made and distributed beer- that is, have two kegs- one with its 'K&K recipe of the month' in it, and a partial/AG in the other, to show what a partial tastes like, and then have people try it, in butchers most likely to avoid problems of people asking for too much
> 
> This will need a liquor license, which is the biggest barrier to HBS's doing it.


As far as I know, you only need a licence if you give away samples bigger than 50mL. I tried to comply with this at one stage, but the looks I was getting when I poured a customer a 50mL sample could have frozen molten lead!


----------



## Brewtus (4/5/07)

Can I wish for colour PET caps?


----------



## brettprevans (4/5/07)

new 750ml glass bottles. 650ml just dont cut it. I just feel jibbed. 
1.25L glass bottles for when you know your having a few people over (or just a nice night by urself)
(i know , i know, just go to kegs)


----------



## skotrat (2/9/09)

Darren said:


> This was back in the days when the Brewrat chat was Aussie friendly. I cannot remember what his connection was but he may have been a sales rep for WDC in the US.
> 
> Like I said before it is a pity they are no longer around.
> 
> ...



For what it is worth the chat is and always has been Aussie friendly... Anyone can chat there and I encourage you to do so... 

http://www.skotrat.com/go/default/brew-rat-chat1/


----------

